# What poundage are you shooting?



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

In the beginning (about 1 1/2 yrs ago) I could hardly pull back 30 lbs. Now I have my DXT bottomed out at 50 lbs and could probably go a little higher (not much). But it's all about form and getting those specific muscles stronger.

I also would like to ask...what workouts could we do to strengthen those muscles?


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

I started out shooting 30# abt 4 yrs ago and now I am shooting 45# comfortably.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

when i first went in to our local pro shop and tried out a few bows i could only get 35lbs back....it has been about 2 now and i have my bow maxed out at 72lbs and i can get it back easy i can shoot proly close to 100 shots before i need to take a break...i shoot everyday at least 60-70 shots or more just to keep my muscles warmed up and loose. i just do pull ups as my workout but a lady i know just recently bought a bow fit and she has been using it she went from 41lbs to 55lbs in about a month...or if you have a recurve practice with that it has helped me also because there is no let off like with my compound. it has helped with being able to pull back and hold my shot longer. i am used to pulling back 72lbs now because when we go shoot with friends for the whole day i still dont wake up sore the next morning..


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I started out at 35lbs now I'm up to 40 lbs. Hopefully I'll have my bow maxed out before the season starts, which will be 50lbs.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I started around 28 and went up about 1lb per month. Now I'm at about 45 which I'll probably stick with for quite a while


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am comfortable at 47 and don't really know what I started with, I have always shot 40-50 pound bows though.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I started at 30 and am now at 55.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*poundage*

I started out at 30.. and a few months later i was up to 55. I practiced every day, many times a day, and also went to the gym to workout my chest and arms. My bow goes up to 60. So i am going to stay where i am until i get a bigger one.


----------



## sunmouse (Feb 21, 2010)

At the moment its a 36lb, which is comfortable for me, although I have the option of doing up to 40lb if needed. The bow is a lower poundage.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I started at 35, and now shoot 55.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Started at 45 and maxed my bow out at 52. I'd be curious to see what I am pulling now that I haven't been shooting! Hopefully I haven't lost too much.


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

I started at 35# 2 years ago, went to 52# that year, now I'm comfortable at 47# with my Firecat or my 82nd (For Sale).


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm at 40# if I go higher then I shoot over the ASA speed limit right now i'm at 253..


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i started 12 months ago with 30# on a browning micro midas, unsighted shooting fingers. easy. i shoot 3d and my division has a 27m/30yard maximum distance. upgraded to a hoyt rintec xl at 30# which i found a bit hard to handle with the more aggressive cams. however with a bit of work on the drawing technique i'm finding it heaps easier and fairly comfortable now. could possibly up it a little but this bow is quite fast already for the 27metre max.


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Started off with about 20# recurve about 32+ years ago, hit 68-70# at 18 and have been shooting 68-70# for the last 20+ years, but I do 90% hunting so once a bow is tuned I do not shot 100's of arrows a week.

Michael


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*U gals shoot the same lb.age as the men*



backwoodsbarbie said:


> I started out at 30.. and a few months later i was up to 55. I practiced every day, many times a day, and also went to the gym to workout my chest and arms. My bow goes up to 60. So i am going to stay where i am until i get a bigger one.


It is no wonder why the girls shoot as good or better than the boys. I'll be the first to admit that I have been beaten on 3d courses by girls in my group, it didn't bother me cuz we were all having a big time!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Started at #45, slowly worked up 1-3# at a time over several months, topping out at 55#. Indoor/target bow stays at about 48#, since no need for speed or kinetic energy at 20 yds! ;D 3-D/hunting bow was at 55# for quite awhile, before I'd had to quit shooting for sev. years due to various injuries. Dropped it back down as low as 48# when I starting to shoot again a couple months ago, increased it to 50-52# after a couple/few weeks, and have left it there for now, to avoid re-injury, and because I can't shoot as regularly as I should. ;p Could safely/easily increase 1-5 # if necessary right now, but would rather take my time! ;p The more, uh, "mature" I get, the easier to "tweak" something and the slower the recovery time!


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I started out pulling 35# Then I worked myself up to 45#. I have been shooting for 9yrs now. Now I am pulling 50-55#. I just worked myself up over the years. Just started out low what feels comfortable and work your way up.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I started shootin at about 25# 13 yrs ago.. prearchery shoulder injury made slow goin. I CAN pull 50# but stay at 42ish cuz it is comfortable for me.. Lastnights could **** shoot proved that fact for me.. I was cold and stiff.. I have a bowfit thing but I dont care for it (thinkin about sellin it). My excercise is chasin a 2 yr old and my job. Hospital laundry heavy liftin and pullin..


----------



## GreeneArcher (Mar 15, 2010)

*I'm shooting...*

45 lbs. I just got my first target bow. It is a PSE Chaos One.


----------



## Glee32 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got my first new bow.It's a 2009 Pearson Z32. I've shot before but it's been over 7 years. I started up again pulling 55 lbs. which is what I used to pull years ago. My bow is maxed and I think it will only be a matter of time before I get another bow. My next one will be a 60 lb bow so I have more room to go up in lbs. Although, depending on the arrow, I can get 288 fps @ 55 lbs so I'm happy with that.


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

I started shooting this past December, I was using my boyfriends old bow and it was set at 53 lbs. I only shot once and a while the past month or so the weather has gotten nicer and I am shooting almost everyday. My poundage is still set at 53 lbs.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I used to shoot my Mathews FX @ 63 # until I got a Bowtech Allegiance. The Bowtech is more efficient than the FX so I was able to lower the poundage to 58 #'s and get the same results, then rt. shoulder went bad.
Now , I'm coming off a torn rotator cuff tendon repair and oral cancer surgery including radiation.  The radiation really kicked my a--! 
But I borrowed a bow from a friend and so far have worked my way up from 36# to 44#. Should be right back to about 58-60 # by Deer season in Oct.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I started @ 30 in December got up to 43 # then had to wait almost a month for my new passion so when I got it I had them put it on 40# for now but will likely have it back up to 45 for Deer season!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I started about 30Lb about three years ago, and depending on which bow i shoot i pull from 53 to 58 LB...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

What a different World We live in.
Women actually telling their weight.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

mag41vance said:


> What a different World We live in.
> Women actually telling their weight.


lol...yes a different world indeed!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I started out with a buckmaster youth set at 40lbs, now I shoot a mission x3 at 53lbs.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I just started shooting. When I got my bow it was at 40lbs which I can do, but not very long. We turned it down some, and I'm guessing it's at 35lbs. I still have to go and get it tuned exactly for me. Right now I'm really comfortable with it and can shoot for several hours.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I started out with like 31 and now im at 50 pounds.


----------

